# NBD: Conklin GTBD-7



## TolerancEJ (Oct 26, 2010)

A few days ago, I bought & received a used Conklin GTBD-7 ($900 incl shipping). Since I knew it was used, I assumed it would be all marked up, etc. Aside from a little buckle rash and some signs of it having been worn, the Purpleburst finish is quite spectacular. It has been mentioned before online and I'll support their comment. Online pictures do not do this bass justice. You actually need to see this bass to truly appreciate it.

Also, since it was used, I assumed I would need to have it set up. As it turns out, the bass is set up perfectly. The action is already set low which happens to be my preference and the intonation is already set.

http://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a37/TolerancE_J/ConklinGTBD-7.jpg


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 26, 2010)

Those are beautiful basses, do want.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks. I joined Sevenstring.org a few months ago. I didn't own one yet but I definitely knew that I wanted to get a 7-string bass. This NBD is my first post here.


----------



## FrankeR (Oct 26, 2010)

That is one nice bass, hoping to own a 7 string bass myself one day but for now it's just the air 7 string bass for me.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet bed sheets.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Oct 26, 2010)

lol Thanks! My wife makes the bed linen decisions. I make the instrument decisions. Fair trade, I think.


----------



## Durero (Oct 26, 2010)

Sweet bass!

Welcome to ss.org 

Where in Van are you?


----------



## TolerancEJ (Oct 26, 2010)

Burnaby, actually.


----------



## Durero (Oct 26, 2010)

Cool. Do you have any bands/projects that you'll be using the bass in?


----------



## TolerancEJ (Oct 26, 2010)

@Durero - I've replied via PM.


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 27, 2010)

What?!? $900 was a STEAL for that, especially now that they're discontinued! Congrats man, those are great basses.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Oct 27, 2010)

I agree, it was a very good deal.  Now, I'm toying with the idea of getting a GT-7 to tune down to F#.

Thanks! I'm enjoying this bass more as each day passes. I recently contacted Conklin to ask about their official hardshell case. (I've read some terrible reviews of the Groove Tools case online.) I'll be placing the order by Friday.


----------



## FrankeR (Oct 28, 2010)

What was the tuning it came in?


----------



## TolerancEJ (Oct 28, 2010)

The GTBD-7 is tuned to the standard 7-string bass range (B E A D G C F). I'd like to pick up a GT-7 to tune 4 steps down (F# B E A D G C).


----------



## LordCashew (Oct 29, 2010)

TolerancEJ said:


> I agree, it was a very good deal.  Now, I'm toying with the idea of getting a GT-7 to tune down to F#.
> 
> Thanks! I'm enjoying this bass more as each day passes. I recently contacted Conklin to ask about their official hardshell case. (I've read some terrible reviews of the Groove Tools case online.) I'll be placing the order by Friday.



Yeah I have the Groove Tools case and it does suck... the stitched/screwed seems around the edges started to let go after only a few months, and the bass only left the house in it a few times.


----------



## iron blast (Nov 7, 2010)

I am jealous.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Nov 18, 2010)

Holy crap, I'm so fucking envious. Me and our guitarist/vocalist were talking about what we plan to upgrade to next and the ONLY instrument that I find tops my Ibanez SR706 is a conklin groovetools 7 string. I'd get one but I always find myself busting the cash before getting one on one thing or another


----------



## ShadyDavey (Nov 18, 2010)

Ridiculous score for a great bass - 'grats man


----------



## Dwellingers (Nov 18, 2010)

NICE!


----------



## TolerancEJ (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm enjoying this bass more and more each day. This bass sounds and plays fantastic, although I wish a time will come when I will be able to afford a custom Conklin.

I wanted to share another experience related to this purchase. I decided that I needed a case to protect the instrument. Having read some terrible online reviews of the Groove Tools case, I decided to order one directly from Conklin to go with my GTBD-7. Who replied to my email? Bill Conklin, himself. The man should be designing/building hot basses; meanwhile he took the time to answer my email concerning a case. When I realized who was emailing me, I had some questions about the controls of the BDGT-7 and I let him know that I would love to get a custom bass through Conklin someday. His reply included a PDF wiring schematic for the BDGT-7's controls and replied "We look forward to the opportunity to build a Custom Shop bass for you someday." I really hope that day will come.


----------



## squid-boy (Nov 26, 2010)

Damn you! Well, I guess not, I'll have mine soon enough. 

Vancouver, 'eh? I'm a Van Islander myself. Do you play for any bands, by any chance... ?


----------



## TolerancEJ (Nov 26, 2010)

No, I'm not playing with anyone yet. In short, I'm a bass player of old (or old bass player.. lol) that wants to play music again. I took some time to acquire some decent gear and have been practicing a lot to get my chops back. Now, I need to find people to play with.

Where'd you get your bass? You have to post a NBD when it arrives.


----------



## squid-boy (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm getting it from Variant here on *ss*. He's an awesome guy for waiting for me to start my new job and what not so I can pay him without worrying about my car breaking down and having to fix that on demand and what not. Once I start, I'll have the money going towards him in a paycheque, so. 

I'm pretty freakin' excited.

EDIT: The project I'm working on right now with my friend Mike (vocalist) is going to require a 7-string bassist, though. If all goes well, I might be PMing with some tabs or staff's. (It's easier for me to write in staff notation, I don't know why. Blame my mother.)


----------



## Origin (Dec 2, 2010)

Holy shit dude...great score, I'm very happy for you ..and slightly jealous.


----------



## iron blast (Dec 13, 2010)

My next bass will be one of these beast's.


----------



## big sal cbk (Dec 15, 2010)

Sweet bass! Have the GT-7 myself, always wondered if there is much difference between the 2? Well except for the fact that yours looks nicer.


----------



## iron blast (Dec 16, 2010)

big sal cbk said:


> Sweet bass! Have the GT-7 myself, always wondered if there is much difference between the 2? Well except for the fact that yours looks nicer.



The bill dickens model is neckthrough has custom bartollini Bill Dckens dual coil mini soapbar pickups, custom Bill Dickens three band eq active bartolini pre, gold hardware I wanna say made by hipshot pretty substantial difference bro


----------

